# Gun mounted lights



## NelsonFlashlites (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.helstongunsmiths.com/fr_pol-1.html

This always cracks me up.


----------



## benighted (Nov 13, 2006)

Huh?


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Nov 13, 2006)

Hmm...Click on "small arms" on the left and you'll see what I mean on the MP-5 and the UZI. 

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## RCatR (Nov 13, 2006)

Their gun-light-mounting equated to bolting a mag 2C onto a gun.

No compact lithiums, no pressure plates, just the gool ol' 2C and some clamps


----------



## benighted (Nov 13, 2006)

Oh.. LOL That IS hillarious! 

I'm gonna get one to strap to my 1911:laughing:


----------



## Paladin (Nov 14, 2006)

What's another 15 ounces matter when that Uzi already weighs a ton? _But with full auto weapons the extra weight would reduce the fairly mild recoil impluses even more._

At AR15.com in the "Retro" section someone recently dug up old US Army info and photos regrading mounting D cell Maglites, IIRC the 3 cell ones, on fairly light M16's. _That really blew my mind_. Even stranger, until just a few years ago I was very content with my 3D Maglites...

Paladin


----------



## highorder (Nov 14, 2006)

so much for modern technology. the UK seems to take a different approach to LEO tech, and guns in general.


on a (quasi)related subject, I was reading the other day on The Gun Zone (TGZ)
that the UK police whipped up a frenzy when a piece of LIVE ordinance (a .22lr round) was found in the doorway of a local shop...

http://www.guardian-series.co.uk/news/walthamforest/walthamforestnews/display.var.1013959.0.bullet_found_in_doorway.php


----------



## AndrewL (Nov 14, 2006)

given the gun laws in the uk that shouldn't come as a shock


----------



## jgdawes (Nov 14, 2006)

Being from the UK I feel slightly embarassed by both the 'Mag on MP5' and the worry over the .22 round. Having just applied for a firearms licence I am very aware of how difficult and time consuming it is to aquire one. Eight A4 pages, two personality checks, eight passport photos and an interview later I will have one. 
About the maglite, I will probably e-mail the company and make them aware of Surefire so they look a little less silly!


----------



## Paladin (Nov 14, 2006)

Wait till they investigate further and find out you are a flashoholic who might go off the deep end one day and blind a home invader with a flashlight... 

Paladin


----------



## h2xblive (Nov 14, 2006)

jgdawes said:


> Being from the UK I feel slightly embarassed by both the 'Mag on MP5' and the worry over the .22 round. Having just applied for a firearms licence I am very aware of how difficult and time consuming it is to aquire one. Eight A4 pages, two personality checks, eight passport photos and an interview later I will have one.
> About the maglite, I will probably e-mail the company and make them aware of Surefire so they look a little less silly!



Are civilians allowed to own firearms in Britain?


----------



## jgdawes (Nov 14, 2006)

Civilians are allowed to own firearms but they fall into two categories. Shotgun licenses are relatively easy to get hold of, a license for rifles is another matter as you must show a reason for needing one (e.g. vermin control). Since 1997 all pistols have been outlawed. This was due to a shooting at a school in which a number of children sadly died (the man did have a licence).
On a happier note i think some Surefire M3s are needed for those MP5s. I admit a slight bias having just bought one; an M3 that is!


----------



## NelsonFlashlites (Nov 14, 2006)

I posted this about a year ago, but it goes along with this...

http://www.martinfrost.ws/htmlfiles/sasemb1.jpg

When the the SAS stormed the Iranian embassy they had (what looks like and what I've read were) D cell Maglites on their MP-5's.

But that was the best at the time...


----------



## highorder (Nov 14, 2006)

thats a Kel-lite, isnt it?


----------



## lightemup (Nov 14, 2006)

From time to time I still see Maglites on Australian Army Steyrs. I don't know who but there was a mob in Australia who was making maglite clamps specifically for steyrs. But since the army's been getting higher tech with NADS / NVG's, and rails etc they're pretty few and far between now. 

The low cost of the Surefire G2 (now found for between $80 and $120 in Aus) is also making a mark on guys looking for ad-hoc solutions. 

Apart from anything else, the amount of weight the maglite is adding to the steyr is ridiculous especially considering its lacklustre output.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 14, 2006)

highorder said:


> thats a Kel-lite, isnt it?



I doubt it, they haven't been made in 25 years. A Mag would be better for gun use, anyway.

I can't tell what that is from the photo. Might be an IR source or something. But you do see MP-5 Mag mounts on eBay coming from the UK.


----------



## highorder (Nov 14, 2006)

that pic is 26 years old!


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 15, 2006)

Ah, didn't realize that was actually a pic from the incident. At that point Mag was just getting started making lights. If the light's American it could be a Kel-Lite, but I can't tell from the photo. Could also be something HK cooked up.


----------



## the_t0ny (Nov 15, 2006)

my stomach hurts from laughing at the mp5.


----------



## highorder (Nov 15, 2006)

better that having your stomach hurting from being riddled with bullets from that still deadly submachinegun.


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't think it's silly. It's just a cheap solution that works. It was done before all these fancy surefires hit the market. You can still see Mags on MP5s in the Hamburg SEK (=SWAT) Team. Hamburg is a city AND a state, so they don't have that much money for them.
I think a Mag 2C or 2D with a 9V bulb and 3xCR123 plus a diffusor is still a good and relatively light tactical light. And it's really cheap. The design isn't too bad for a gun mounted light. You can use the Mag as a foregrip with you thumb always on the switch - which is a clicky!!!
I think it's waaaay better than nothing and not silly at all. It's just not "fancy".


----------



## Size15's (Nov 15, 2006)

Of the MP5's I've seen in the hands of British Armed Police about 70% have SureFire WeaponLight forends and the rest no light at all.
There is a change here in the UK to the G36(K I believe) as well as the M4. I have seen the the Streamlight/Insight M-3 on both a couple of Glocks and a couple G36's. I am aware of SureFires being used on the M4's in one Force and in another Officers personally having replaced the issued M-3 with the X200 due to unacceptable failures. Quite a few Armed Police seem to have a Z2 and some even have the CombatHolster for it.

Al


----------



## Unicorn (Nov 19, 2006)

Yes, it is better than nothing, but it is silly. If there are better options available, it is silly to use a much less efficient solution. It doesn't have to be fancy either. A 3D Mag on an MP5, because of the weight, and the way it changes the balance eliminates many of the advantages a submachine gun has over a rifle. This is particularly important when doing any type of room clearing. Lighter and smaller weapons are better because they allow the wielder to maneuver faster and easier. This translates to increased effectiveness in eliminating the opposition, and increases officer/soldier/marine survival.
Of course, I will again agree that something is better than nothing. Even a MiniMag is better than total darkness, especially if any type of target descrimination is needed.


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 19, 2006)

I agree with you on a 3D-mag being silly and too heavy on a submachinegun. But a 2C or 2C mod is IMO acceptable, due to less weight. 
Of course there are way better alternatives on the market. Some of them aren't expensive either. 
The SEK Hamburg is an exeption, because Surefires weren't readily available when they mounted Maglites on their MP5s. Now Surefires have become better available and affordable, but the submachineguns are already equipped with lights, money is an issue for some departments and the surefires have to be bought while the Maglites are already paid. I'm not sure if the Maglite-MP5-combo is still used, but it was for a long time.


----------



## Size15's (Nov 19, 2006)

SureFire's MP5 WeaponLight forend has been around since the 80s!


----------



## DocArnie (Nov 19, 2006)

Interesting, at what price?


----------



## Size15's (Nov 19, 2006)

I don't have that information. The 628 foregrip WeaponLight costs in the order of $250-$300 today. I understand that it is used so often that its basically a factory fitted option


----------

